# Biggest s7 tires



## Billythekid (Apr 3, 2021)

What is the biggest or some of the bigger tires that will fit schwinn s7 rims? Will s2 tires fit s7 rims ?


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Apr 3, 2021)

Only S-7 tires will fit S-7 rims. For 26" S-7 rims the biggest tire is 26" X 2" X 1 3/4" made by Kenda, EBAY is a good source.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2021)

spitshineschwinn said:


> Only S-7 tires will fit S-7 rims. For 26" S-7 rims the biggest tire is 26" X 2" X 1 3/4" made by Kenda, EBAY is a good source.




Ahhh, no they are not the biggest. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-s-7-brick-tires-by-an-old-manufacturer.166556/


----------



## Bendix (Apr 3, 2021)

Be sure to visit the Schwinn Tire Size sticky near the top of this forum page for S-2 vs S-7, etc, etc diameter info.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Apr 3, 2021)

Somehow I missed this whole thread, thanks for posting it. I'm down to just one Schwinn middleweight and a lightweight wearing S-7s - both currently have the Kenda versions.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2021)

The only other tire that will fill in the fenders is the CST goodyear tread. Here's a comparison of the two Kenda tires and the new F&R. Larger Kenda on the right.


----------



## bloo (Apr 3, 2021)

Those new "small brick" tires are the fattest looking ones I have seen. They are high quality too, the rubber feels like real rubber and the casings run really true (once you get the beads all the way up). In my opinion they are a no brainer. They measure about 1.9. You may have clearance trouble if you have cheap aftermarket fenders, or your wheels are not true.


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2021)

I feel these are by far the best quality and best looking S7 2.0's out there, I have put many miles on mine and had no complaints from anybody that has got them! https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/brick-tread-2-0s.168190/


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2021)

mrg said:


> I feel these are by far the best quality and best looking S7 2.0's out there, I have put many miles on mine and had no complaints from anybody that has got them! https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/brick-tread-2-0s.168190/




Are you stocked up with white walls? I'm not needing right this second, but I have the money to spend now.


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2021)

Had to ship some to Chicago today so just picked up a load, Black & WW so I have them avaliable!


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 4, 2021)

thanks guys and I missed the sticky


----------

